# Side-scan sonar pic of 3 Mile Bridge rubble



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

I am putting together (free) side-scan images of both sides of Three Mile Bridge for any PFF kayakers out there who are interested. Here is a preview.

This is a picture of some of the old fishing bridge rubble left over from Ivan.

Click on the image to take a closer look.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome pic. That's a pretty cool image with the bridge right next to it.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey FishEyeMaps do you use G.I.S. (ESRI) software for your maps?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, I think I see my anchor!!! hahahaa


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice. Thanks alot. I think I saw you out there scanning on Sat. I was fishing the other side of 3mile on my yak.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool. How much? :whistling:


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

what areas do you have and how much? what machines does your software and images work with? Very very cool indeed


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

AhGotcha said:


> Hey FishEyeMaps do you use G.I.S. (ESRI) software for your maps?


No, I do not use ESRI's software for my side-scan images. I sometimes use their viewer to check out maps created by others.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

COALTRAIN said:


> Nice. Thanks alot. I think I saw you out there scanning on Sat. I was fishing the other side of 3mile on my yak.


Cool. I wondered if that was a Forum member. Finally got some reasonable pictures after the wind died down a bit. I ended up scanning the east side of the bridge three times before I got some pics worth keeping.

Have any luck out there?


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> Cool. How much? :whistling:


No cost. Just a service to fellow Forum members.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

sel1005 said:


> what areas do you have and how much?


I have scanned much of both sides of the bridge. No cost to Forum members.



sel1005 said:


> what machines does your software and images work with? Very very cool indeed


Thanks. I plan to provide the maps in a format that can be displayed in Google Earth. Once in Google Earth you can hover over spots with the mouse to get the GPS numbers.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

FishEyeMaps said:


> Cool. I wondered if that was a Forum member. Finally got some reasonable pictures after the wind died down a bit. I ended up scanning the east side of the bridge three times before I got some pics worth keeping.
> 
> Have any luck out there?


Nope. No luck but 1 white trout I used for snapper bait the next day in the gulf. I was just screwing around looking for spots. I think what you are doing is awesome and thank you for what you do. I have fished 3 mile in my yak since January and have seen many spots but to put it together on google earth is fantastic . Can we get full size pics? Maybe P.M'ed or emailed


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

COALTRAIN said:


> ...Can we get full size pics? Maybe P.M'ed or emailed


Sorry, I will not have better pictures until I finish putting everything together. I am out of town for a while, so it may be a week or so before I can post the map.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

10-4. Thanks.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Which side of the road is this on? (I'm guessing the same side the current pier is on.) I was stationed here when the hurricane hit, but don't remember much about the pensacola area.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

lastlaugh said:


> Which side of the road is this on? (I'm guessing the same side the current pier is on.)


Yes, the old fishing pier rubble is on the east side of Three Mile Bridge.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

